# Charles Drought



## kierandevaney (Sep 23, 2013)

Tring to conacct Charles Drought who survived the Atlantic Conveyor. We were almost shipmates and I need his help for a radio programme

Kieran Devaney.


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

Kieran put your request on the Brocklebank company thread. I have not heard how Charles is recently but some one on there will know 
Regards 
Uisdean


----------

